# how to remove traction magnet on Tomy SRT?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*how to remove traction magnets on Tomy SRT?*

I got my GT40s and they look great. I don't like the SRT chassis. They stick too good. I know I can put them on an M/T or X/T chassis. I actually have tried that and they fit pretty good, but I want to try them on their original chassis without the traction magnets at a lower voltage. I already adjusted the spring tension of the pick-up shoes, but its not obvious how to get the magnets out. Help appreciated.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Take the body off, then pop out the rear axle. Next, pop out the clip that retains the motor and pop the motor. Now, the traction magnets will come right out. Put the rest back in and you're good to go...but the car will be way over-powered for its downforce. You're gonna need to run lower voltage to the cars.

If you have any old Turbos, you can swap the bodies onto them (since an SRT is a "super racing turbo) or use the weak bar magnets in your SRT.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its great to hear from you EBasil, and Thanks, I plan on adding some weight and running at a lower voltage. My supply is variable from 0-20 vDC so I have choices.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Removing the magnet retainer from a AFX Turbo can be kinda tricky.
If you pry it off in the center the clip tightens up more.

I use a sewing needle on one of the ends of the clip, to spread the clip open and then up.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. I think I will be giving it a try this weekend.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I got the magnets out and it is now my favorite car to run. I am really enjoying it at 15 volts. There is more traction effect from the motor magnets than I expected.

I wish I didn't get rid of so many of my Turbo chassis.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah they do run great without the magnets.

Till now I just collected and played with t-jets, street sport models Aurora or Faller.

I just started a collection of GTP's and I race them without traction magnets. I removed them from tyco 440X2 also. That was tricky!

I purchased 6 lit (front and tail lights!) GTP Porsche Blaupunkt bodies, the UK versions. Also bought some Panoz LMP1 GTP customs, in red or white, made in the UK
I would like to trade to enrich my collection. Anyone?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

You're running the illuminated Turbo GTP cars w/o even the mild traction magnets they came with? You sir, are a magician! :thumbsup: We run ours with Supertires and those magnets intact or with an SRT under them.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*He he he...*

I actually have a Turbo chassis that I made a lead weight for to replace the traction magnet.
I also made a weight for the front at the guide pin...
It runs pretty good at 12 volt...

Scott


----------

